# Splintex Silver



## Tempi (22 May 2007)

I know this should be in veterinary, but il get a quicker response in here!

Archie kicked himself in the field yesterday and has thrown a huge splint.  Im furious with my YO as she put a load of mares out in the field next to him without letting me know. (Shes meant to let me know when horses are going near him so i can boot him up for the day).  Anyways, whats done is done.

Hes not lame, vet has said riding in the arena only, an turnout not until saturday and fully booted up only for a couple of hours.  She is bringing me some DMSO tonight to use on it.  She told me it might take up to 6months to go down with the DMSO.

Ive been reading about Splintex Silver which looks really good, but it says they have to be on full rest - has anyone else used it?  And did you have your horse on full rest until the splint had gone?  And more importantly does it work?

And has anyone used DMSO and what was that like? 

P_G x


----------



## ihatework (22 May 2007)

firstly dmso is horrid stuff, I'm not sure that it is lisenced for use and that vets are supposed to supply it (but I stand to be corrected on that one!)
secondly I have used splintex silver and to be honest don't think it did anything useful, seemed to act like a mild blister but the actual splint didn't go down ... however 9 months on the splint is virtually non existant but that is just down to natural bone remodelling.
Cold therapy and time is the best way forwards IMO
Run a search in vets, there are loads of threads about splints and/or splintex/DMSO


----------



## Tempi (22 May 2007)

my vet seems perfectly happy to supply me with DMSO 
	
	
		
		
	


	





He had one when i got him and thats basically non existant now.  Does cold hosing work then?  i was going to do that anyways.

Ive tried doing a search but im rubbish with the search facility.

i had heard that splintex didnt work very well, thats why i wanted to see what others suggested.


----------



## KatB (22 May 2007)

Cold hosing and Magnotherapy, and time works on most splints IMO when first formed.


----------



## BBs (22 May 2007)

Speak to Madmare.
Her horse Oskar - Snoopys brother 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 threw a splint a few months ago and he was lame 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 shes been using Splintex and has had super results, its even reducing in size already!


----------



## ihatework (22 May 2007)

I'm probably wrong on the supply of DMSO by vets, but it really is nasty chemicals which I am pretty sure haven't been proved to be beneficial for treatment in splints. It is absorbed through the skin (including yours, so wear gloves) and is probably most useful if mixing with another substance (eg steroids) as it will aid the uptake of these drugs to the affected area. But DMSO on its own for a splint, I really wouldn't bother.
Plenty of cold hosing, icing, ice tight etc. Box rest for a few days and then only low impact work should limit the damage.


----------



## cotswold1 (22 May 2007)

our pony threw two huge plints on front legs last year, we had a physio come and she used a lazer heat treament on them over a period of three weeks, we then had to do heat/cold treatment on them twice daily in between her visits. Hot flannel as hot as you can stand for 5mins then cold pack on for 5 mins repeated twice on each splint. The splints are no longer visible


----------



## Madam_max (22 May 2007)

No, I think your right.  I didn't think you could use it anymore.


----------



## ihatework (22 May 2007)

... but thats what splints do ... they reduce in time on their own natural accord ... doesn't mean the splintex has anything to do with it, it could just as easily be going down had no splintex been applied


----------



## Halfstep (22 May 2007)

P_G - I sympathise hugely. PM me!  I've been going through this.....
When O first threw the splint he was lame (about 2/10).  Vet prescribed DMSO as a carrier for cortisone - he said the DMSO would help get the anti inflammatory into the correct area. I used the DMSO/cortisone religiously and it did nothing to stop the splint.  In fact the splint grew.  I cold hosed twice a day and applied ice pads. 
Horse was rested but turned out for nearly 2 months until fully sound and splint non reactive and hard.  By this point it was v.v. big, but no longer sore.  I continued to use ice pads morning and evening, turned out in magnetic boots, and bought some Splintex Gold (for hardened splints). In the beginning the splintex did nothing, but I've nearly gone through a bottle and finally the splint is reducing!  Who knows if it is the splintex, or just nature, or the magnetic boots I've been using.  

To be honest, I think time, cold hosing/icing and perhaps magnetic boots are the best  - splintex stinks big time and DMSO is evil stuff..... Splints will reduce over time and unless you've got a show horse they don't really matter!


----------



## Tempi (22 May 2007)

well i think im going to go with my instinct which was cold hosing after riding (only in the arena, hes not lame), ice bandaging after the cold hosing for an hour, magnetic boots on at night (he has that already) and no turnout for a while, and only limit it to an hour a day for a while after that.

Does that sound about right to people?  I know splints reduce in size anyways, so hopefully if im just really careful it will be ok.  

Ive brought him some splint boots for turnout, and some legacy boots (with splint support) for schooling.


----------



## Artois (22 May 2007)

Yes yes its really does work 

Jacob had a splint but him on rest silver splintex and it went x


----------



## Panther (22 May 2007)

i have used DMSO on tendon injuries... it is an anti-imflamatory made from tree extracts.

it can burn and inflame the skin of both humans and horse but it does reduce swelling on soft tissue... can't see why suggested for splints??

It is very effective and has good results and appraisials! check online web search!

Our medium horse did a extensor in the field and was right as rein very quickly using it when cold packs , hose etc.. made little inpression.

Can only speak as I have found,


----------



## MagicMelon (22 May 2007)

I cant comment on the Silver but used the Gold on an established splint and it definately went down - obviously I cant say 100% that it was purely the Gold which did it though!


----------



## BBs (22 May 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
... but thats what splints do ... they reduce in time on their own natural accord ... doesn't mean the splintex has anything to do with it, it could just as easily be going down had no splintex been applied  
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

Yeah i konw that  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Im just saying in a matter of weeks theres been an improvement. Wheres as the ones ive had to deal with can take years.


----------



## Capriole (22 May 2007)

i used nothing at all on a splint and its gone anyway


----------



## Gingernags (22 May 2007)

Sorry for hijacking a bit but I'm really interested as Ivy has two whoppers either side of her off fore.  Now she's just coming up 3 but she's got them from hooning about in the field on hard ground, but one is from last year, one is from a couple of months ago and they are mahoosive.

So do people think cold hosing/ice bandages or hot/cold treatment would be best on an unridden youngster?  She's sore on that leg at the moment so she's not doing anything but we're wanting to restart her as soon as we can.

Hope Archies goes down.  If its any consolation, the ginger pony threw a huge one from a kick, and I did the bandage with lemon trick after it had formed and it totally went.  Not a sign of it within about 2 months if that.


----------



## Malibu (22 May 2007)

I agree in cold hosing to start and magnotherapy to increase circulation and speed the rate of healing is the best way. I have good and bad results with regards to splintex; both silver and gold.


----------



## burtondog (22 May 2007)

I agree, my horse threw a huge split on his near side fore. bigger than a golf ball smaller than a tennis ball. Was only lame the day it formed.  Hosing and 20mins a day with an ice pack on it reduced it to almost nothing in just under 1 month.


----------



## mitchellk (22 May 2007)

Bert threw a splint on off hind last summer, he wore magnetic boots and was rested (due to arthritic changes in hock) apart from light turnout. Now when you run hand down his leg you can't even feel where the splint was


----------

